# 2012 Team Bass Xtreme schedules



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Our tentative schedules for the 2012 are up on our websites news page. We currently have 5 Ohio divisions set to go for next season and are looking to add a couple more. As usual we continue to host our year end classic in Ohio. Check us out to see what we have to offer and if a schedule fits for you. www.teambassxtreme.com

Have a great day
Phil


----------

